# [Tutorial] Como remendar artículos plásticos



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

Introducción novelesca 

Primer acto: Estaba Fogonazo tratando de instalar una impresora nueva en su casa.
Segundo acto: Fogonazo coloca la ficha en un extremo del cable de red para su impresora.
Tercer acto: Fogonazo va a colocar la "Otra" ficha del cable y ! ! Se le rompe la pinza ¡ ¡ 

¿ Que hace Fogonazo ?
1) Se suicida
2) Sale a comprar otra pinza un día Domingo por la tarde
3) Intenta hacer alguna "Chapuza" con los despojos de la pinza

Los que votaron la opción 3 ! Acertaron ¡

Esta es la parte de la pinza que se rompió, el ojal se abrió y como hace mucha fuerza, la reparación debe ser "Consistente", la chapita indica el punto de la quebradura.

​
El primer paso es hacer 2 refuerzos uno para cada lado.

​
Estos refuerzos metálicos los corté de un trozo de chapa bastante fina y les hice varios agujeros, de los cuales el mayor es, o será, el lugar donde pivotará la pieza plástica, los otros serán para que el "Inserto" se adhiera mejor al plástico.
Como el esfuerzo al que será sometida la pieza es bastante importante, en lugar de pegarla, la fundí dentro del plástico.
Para esto, coloqué un soldador de 150W sobre la parte metálica y esperé a que tome temperatura suficiente como para que valla fundiéndose dentro del plástico.

​
Una vez que hubo hundido con el mismo soldador fui dando forma al plástico en estado pastoso, el material que se había filtrado por los agujero previamente echos lo fui llevando hasta cubrir la pieza metálica que había agregado.
Al mismo tiempo, verifiqué la correcta posición del agujero que se había reemplazado y cualquier corrección fue posible por la alta temperatura que mantenía el plástico.
También fue un buen momento como para emprolijar el trabajo.
Terminada esa cara de la pieza, comencé con la otra aplicando igual procedimiento.

​
Esta es la pieza "Inserto" de la segunda cara de la pieza plástica a medio fundir.

Este método no creo que le "Salve la vida a nadie, pero es muy práctico para recuperar alguna que otro pieza plástica rota.
Haciéndolo con prolijidad se puede llegar a lograr un trabajo impecable, (Que NO es este caso ).

Por ejemplo, hace algunos años reparé el espejo retrovisor de mi vehículo y me ahorré unos 750 U$   
En ese caso, luego de reparado le apliqué masilla y pintura, logrando un acabado invisible de las roturas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2010)

Ta lindo el "sanguchito" de chapitas


----------



## tatajara (Nov 22, 2010)

La verdad que te admiro fogonazo jee
Eso es ingenio y practicidad, a mi me sucedió con un gabinete de plástico, el cual se le salto un pedazo en el rincón, lo que ise fue derretir ese pedazo asta que quede sujeto en su lugar y después tapar con poxipol (la mezcla de dos pomitos), luego ligar eso asta que quede bien y pintar 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Imzas (Nov 23, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> La verdad que te admiro fogonazo jee
> Eso es ingenio y practicidad, a mi me sucedió con un gabinete de plástico, el cual se le salto un pedazo en el rincón, lo que ise fue derretir ese pedazo asta que quede sujeto en su lugar y después tapar con poxipol (la mezcla de dos pomitos), luego ligar eso asta que quede bien y pintar
> Saludos tatajara


SI , eso es un trabajod e relojero, p y se me olvidaba, hay algunos plasticos toxicos, cuidado con respirar o poner los ojos, los mios ya se irritaron mas de una vez al intentar arreglar algo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

que ingenio fogo ,como el eje para el potenciómetro doble ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

yo 
tengo siempre a mano un producto llamado erpox acero,adhesivo epoxi en pasta ,la marca es suprabond 

muy util en los casos esos ,repare un engranaje de lavarropa y la verdad no me defraudo el pegamento este,y solo tiene un costo de 25 pesos los dos potes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
es acero en polvo ,muy util para reparar matrices ,roscas ,plasticos


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesante Post, Muy util para reparar cositas de plastico, Pero... ¿alguien sabe de alguna forma de pulir plastico? es decir Si tienes algo de plástico transparente y sufre rayaduras, ¿como volver a dejarlo transparente???

Cuando tenia 17 trabaje unos meses en una empresa que hacia lentes de lectura. para pulir los lentes plasticos usaban un liquido blanco (Nunca supe que era) y unos paños como tipo gamusa muy suaves para dejar el plastico pulido y transparente.
Sería util saberlo. Gracias, Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2010)

pasta  de pulir en barra y   pulidora


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2010)

MarkRom dijo:


> Interesante Post, Muy util para reparar cositas de plastico, Pero... ¿alguien sabe de alguna forma de pulir plastico? es decir Si tienes algo de plástico transparente y sufre rayaduras, ¿como volver a dejarlo transparente???......



Con dentífrico y una franela.

Si las rayas son profundas, primero le das una lijada muy suave con la lija más fina que consigas, y luego el dentífrico para recuperar lo transparente y el brillo.

Por supuesto todo depende del tipo de plástico que quieras pulir, cuanto mas blando, mas complicado, el más fácil de pulir el el policarbonato de las ópticas de automóviles.

Y a quién se ria del método ! Le doy aviso al Moderador ¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2010)

se coloca  la pasta  sobre el paño,luego la pieza  sobre el paño,cuidado con la velocidad,se puede quemar  el plástico,
o sea la velocidad  del paño,si es mucha quema la  pieza,si es poca   solo  le logra mas rayas ,
el plástico mas fácil de pulir es el llamado alto impacto ,la pasta o barra de  pulir   no  ay que poner  mucha cantidad,si no se pega sobre el plastico  y  no    pule nada,dejando   unos manchones sobre el plastico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo pulía los vidrios de relojes (los de acrílico no de cristal) primero con diario y dentífrico y luego con trapito y dentífrico , a mano , y funciona muy muy bién !

Saludos !


----------



## MarkRom (Nov 28, 2010)

Se Agradece Mucho, voy a probar el método del dentrifico, Pero recuerdo que para pulirlo bien en una máquina pasaba como 15 minutos... Imaginense a mano!  Pero Pruebo y comento Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2010)

El dentífrico para ciertas cosas puede ser demasiado abrasivo.
Después del dentífrico usá autopolish con una franela finita:






Es lo que se le pasa a los autos y motos después de lavarlos (no siempre ya que es un poco abrasivo, aunque muy poco).

Con eso he pulido varias cosas 

La pasta de dientes la uso sola con un trapito para pulir mi alianza de plata pero me la raya bastante ya que es medio blanda la plata (925, la más común en joyería).


----------



## geovanny (Ene 30, 2012)

te quedo muy bien, increíble las cosas que se hacen con un poco de imaginación + electrónica


----------

